# POST PIC(S) OF YOUR CITY'S CITY HALL



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm surprised by how uninspiring Hong Kong's city hall is!

Here's Boston's, which I think is pretty nice too:










and Montreal's


----------



## Teal (Mar 21, 2005)

*Aachen*

Germany, Aachen 
I'm sorry about quality.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Zürich

Stadthaus (built 1898): City government









Rathaus (built 1649): City and cantonal parliament









Administration tower (Werdtower):








It was the Zurich office tower of UBS. The city bought it in 95.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

i guess hong kong's just gets the job done, its ugly... i'm gonna take a picture of mine tomorrow and post it =)


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

samsonyuen said:


> I'm surprised by how uninspiring Hong Kong's city hall is!


HK's Cityhall was built during the 1960s and has a *brutalist* style of architecture. Actually HK's Cityhall is different. HK is more of a region than a city thus it has no mayor or city council.

Instead, HK's Cityhall provides municipal services like libraries and venues for the performing arts.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

gladisimo said:


> i guess hong kong's just gets the job done, its ugly... i'm gonna take a picture of mine tomorrow and post it =)


Actually, given the political setup in Hong Kong, the governance centre is in the *Legislative Council* nearby, which is a prettier colonial-style building. Unfortunately, some of the more stunning colonial buildings around it have come and gone.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> Actually, given the political setup in Hong Kong, the governance centre is in the *Legislative Council* nearby, which is a prettier colonial-style building. Unfortunately, some of the more stunning colonial buildings around it have come and gone.


I've seen the the legislative council (always on the news) which I agree, is much better than the stoic office building. 

How do you mean the "political setup" in Hong Kong? Do you mean that because Hong Kong is a city as well as an independent (more or less) political entity with (more or less) its own sovereignty that it needs separate buildings to handle different matters? 

What is the function of the city hall in HK compared to other political setups?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

gladisimo said:


> I've seen the the legislative council (always on the news) which I agree, is much better than the stoic office building.
> 
> How do you mean the "political setup" in Hong Kong? Do you mean that because Hong Kong is a city as well as an independent (more or less) political entity with (more or less) its own sovereignty that it needs separate buildings to handle different matters?
> 
> What is the function of the city hall in HK compared to other political setups?


Again HK is considered a city since the region is more than 90% urban. But HK doesn't function as a city since it has no mayor. HK is more a *Special Adminitrative Region* of China. 

HK's cityhall is more a venue for performing arts and other municipal services

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hong_Kong_City_Hall

The complex has two buildings and a garden.

The High Block, a 12-storey building, is in the south-western end and houses a number of government facilities, including:

*	City Hall Library, an eight-storey building.[1], which in the past served as the central library of Hong Kong
*	Exhibition Gallery, 260-square feet. [2]
*	Recital Hall with 111-seats. [3]
*	Committee Rooms: two 40-seat committee rooms (on the 7th floor) [4]
*	Marriage Registry [5]


The Low Block is at the eastern end, with the following facilities:

*	Concert Hall, with 1,434 seats and 60 standees. View seating plan.
*	Restaurants and a cafe [6] - continental (Deli and Wine), Chinese (City Hall Maxim's Palace) and European (Maxim's Restaurant) cuisines
*	The URBTIX Box Office [7]
*	Exhibition Hall, 590-square metres. [8]
*	Theatre with 463 seats.[9] View seating plan.
*	Performing Arts Shop [10]
*	an enquiry counter [11]


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

gladisimo said:


> I've seen the the legislative council (always on the news) which I agree, is much better than the stoic office building.
> 
> How do you mean the "political setup" in Hong Kong? Do you mean that because Hong Kong is a city as well as an independent (more or less) political entity with (more or less) its own sovereignty that it needs separate buildings to handle different matters?
> 
> What is the function of the city hall in HK compared to other political setups?


At a high level, Hong Kong has a 2-sided political system. The district councils govern at a more granular level, but the government that convenes at the Legislative Council takes care of civic and major policy affairs. It's not like in larger countries where they have a national, provincial, and municipal government split. 

District Councils : http://www.districtcouncils.gov.hk/


----------



## an-148 (Jun 9, 2007)

Liège:

renaissance style

Given the small size of City Hall, many city offices are contained in the Municipal Building (administrative tower)


----------



## Inkdaub (Dec 28, 2006)

Portland City Hall...








With the MAX tracks going in out front...








And where we have concerts...









*photos from flickr via yahoo images*


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Singapore's old City Hall building, built 1928. It also houses some courtrooms.

In a few years it'll become an art gallery together with the old Supreme Court. Sadly not all parts of the buildings will be preserved. :bash:


----------



## 625 (Sep 13, 2004)

Wrocław [Wroclove] / Poland



























giant photobase of Wroclaw:
http://wroclaw.hydral.com.pl/


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

Buffalo City Hall. 

It's an art deco masterpiece. There are better pictures than these I'm sure. Probably by BUFFcity.

375' tall, 32 floors, 316,937 square feet, built in 1932


















Second photo is from here...
"http://www.pbase.com/kjosker/cityhall"


----------



## dallastexas6 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Dallas*

Dallas has a nice city hall. designed by IM Pei










heres another










one more


----------



## Btxr_art (Jun 17, 2007)

San Sebastian-Donostia



















Bilbao


----------



## sprtsluvr8 (Aug 5, 2006)

Atlanta City Hall, completed in 1930


----------



## SFC (Aug 2, 2007)

he Town Hall (Ayuntamiento) of Seville was built in the 16th century in Renaissance style on the remains of the former San Francisco monastery. The construction works were started by architect Diego de Riaño in 1527, who at the same time also added new parts to the Cathedral of Seville.

Originally, the main entrance to the Town Hall was on Plaza de San Francisco. On the very left of the ornate Renaissance Plateresque style façade, you can still see the remains of the carriage yard of the former monastery.

With the construction of the Plaza Nueva (New Square) in the 19th century, the entrance moved to the latter. This west front is part of a Neo-Classical extension built in 1891. Remains of the old wall are still visible from Inside the building.

Visit richly decorated Meeting Rooms of Seville´s city council.














































Salon Colon










Salon de Plenos


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

I really dislike the City Hall in Belfast. Unfortunately, much of Belfast city centre was built by Scottish insurance and banking companies who wanted their buildings to look like those in Glasgow. This led to a lot of awful limestone building going up and the City Hall is one of those. It's supposedly a beautiful building but, to me, it's the architectural equivalent of a wedding cake. The sad results of all of this is that the true legacy of Belfast's architecture is very seldom found. 

*Belfast Old Town Hall:*


















*Belfast City Hall*

















*Edinburgh City Chambers*

Front (3 Storeys):










Back (10 Storeys):


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

It's not exactly a big, big palace but is the City Hall of Lisbon. The City have many services divided in the City. Each service have a building.


----------



## Cidade_Branca (Jul 27, 2004)

*Portugal*

Porto


















Sintra


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

From what I've seen this one is not that impressive.


----------



## Vancouverite (Nov 28, 2006)

*Vancouver City Hall*









Vancouver City Hall under construction in 1936.










Vancouver City Hall today.










Nothing says _City Hall_ like a pointing bronze statue. In this case it is Captain George Vancouver of the English Royal Navy who sailed into English Bay in 1792 and put what would become Vancouver on the map. Of course the First Nations (Canada's aboriginal people) had been here for 10,000 years first.

Photo #1 from Vancouver.ca and #2 & #3 are from GreaterVancouverParks.com


----------



## Tamerlan (Aug 16, 2007)

*Gdańsk/Danzig*

town hall of the Main City:








town hall of the Old City:








new town hall:


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

The Old City Hall









The New City Hall


----------



## zygzak (Dec 7, 2005)

*OLSZTYN* - Poland
(old *Allenstein* - East Prussia) 

New City Hall (1915)


















*OLSZTYN* -city of *NICOLAUS COPERNICUS (astronomer)* and *ERICH MENDELSOHN (architect)*


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

The baroque Jesuite college from XVII century, nowadays there is Poznań City Hall.


----------



## bma83 (May 21, 2006)

*Baltimore's City Hall*


----------



## bssw (Aug 17, 2007)

*City Hall of Shenzhen, China*

This is the City hall of shenzhen which is a city in Southern China.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Brilliant thread!








^^^I think it sounds weird, but I have never seen the city hall of New York before, I wonder why it is so infamous.
It looks very beautiful, but doesn't looks big at all despite being in USA:s largest city. May be it has some high rise extensions in the surroundings?


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

In some cities in Sweden there is a difference between City hall (stadshus) and town hall (rådhus).









Old Town Hall of Malmö.









City Hall (Stadshuset) is modern, but very ugly.









Helsingborg Town Hall.









Stockholm City Hall.









Copenhagen Town Hall.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Toronto City Hall by night.









Chicago City Hall









Chicago City Hall has a rooftop garden!









Houston City Hall


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

San Antonio City hall









Phoenix City hall

















Calgary City hall, old and new!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Edmonton city hall









Madrid city hall









Barcelona city hall









Paris City hall (one of my favourites)

















London's new city hall, surpisingly modern!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Moscow









Berlin









Århus (Denmark)









Shanghai

















Cape Town


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Durban









Prague









Kobe City Hall

















Tokyo City Hall - anyone know if it is the world's tallest?









Bunkyu Civic center is also part of Tokyo's city hall.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Minneapolis


















Kansas City has one of the tallest city halls in the world.









Miami









Tampa









Denver









Vienna









Amsterdam - old

















Amsterdam - new


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Sydney









Melbourne









Brisbane









Adelaide









Perth









Auckland


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Leipzig (very nice!)









Hamburg Rathaus (town hall)'









City Hall in London by night - very cool!









Moscow's new City Hall and City duma will be the tallest city hall in the world then completed! It is very hard to find renderings.


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Nightsky, can You read? In this topic we share city hall from city where we live, so You should share city hall only from Malmo, not from other cities.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Athens's city hall,in Greece :


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

and that's my hometown's town hall; Trikala:


----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

On the previous page I shared Poznan's baroque city hall. So, it's time to show You foregoing Poznan's renaissance city hall on the Old Market Square.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Nightsky said:


> Miami


That is not Miami's City Hall.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

This is Miami's pathetic city hall hno:


----------



## PedroGabriel (Feb 5, 2007)

Thermo said:


> Leuven (east of Brussels)
> 
> A Gothic masterpiece


really impressive.


----------



## Sbz2ifc (Apr 16, 2006)

It kind of looks like a wedding cake but I really like it though.


----------



## Lestatlenoir (Jul 16, 2007)

*Penang City Hall*

Penang City Hall was bulit in 1903. 









[source:Wikimedia.org]​








[source:www.hbp.usm.my]​
:cheers:


----------



## PejatBR (Nov 18, 2006)

São Paulo City Hall


----------

